# Angry Marines



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

in case you have not yet had the wonderful experience of discovering this chapter yet, here are some pics that was posted by another member in the fluff section. i had to share them but this is only like half of them.


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

Incredibly childish and immature, yet strangely awesome and wonderful...
:biggrin:


----------



## Tau22 (Apr 27, 2009)

Awesome and wonderful, indeed!
The links are in the topic, 'Question about Ferrus Manus'. But I shall spare you the clicking through pages and just give you two links:

Here is a link to their main article:
Link Removed

And this is one of their most famous characters, Commissar Fuklaw:
Link Removed

I am not posting those pics again...


----------



## Lupercal101 (Jan 26, 2009)

yeah, there pretty awesome. I am gonna convert my Imperial Fist into them, thats gonna look awesome. I am gonna put Commisar Fuklaw in as well, i am probly gonna modify Yarik to do him. ALWAYS ANRGY, ALL THE TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tau22 (Apr 27, 2009)

Good luck with that, mate!
Hope you find some Pretty Marines to crush under your powah feet!


----------



## air (May 11, 2009)

amazing can you dou the same with other armies orks, guard or tau even?


----------



## Qualtor (May 21, 2009)

I seriously lol'd at that , what a paint job :O!


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

The best picture is one of an Angry Marine sticking an Angry Marine banner pole up a Berserker's Rectum, while shouting "WHERE IS YOUR GOD NOW?!?!?"


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Just a word of warning, the Angry Marines come from the dank recesses of 4chan and as such are both funny and, potentially, very offensive. The articles and some of the images contain a lot of particularly bad language and potentially offensive slurs, and much of the content on the linked site isn't suitable for work or small children. 

We do not encourage linking to 4chan or 4chan affiliated sites (such as ED or 1d4chan wikis), because the content is largely offensive and in generally poor taste. I was thinking about leaving the links up, but after re-reading the articles I decided to remove them. We don't want GW Legal coming at us with violations of their morals clause.

If you have a thick skin, feel free to search for the articles on your own. Googling 'Angry Marines' should get you to the article that was linked, but we don't want it linked with Heresy. I realize this makes us look like terrible killjoys, but it's that or risk GW shutting us down for devaluing their brand. Hope everyone understands.


----------

